# Finally congress does some good for conservation



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.trcp.org/media/press-rel...s-to-habitat-and-access-programs#.VnG4qexHanM

The LWCF has been renewed through 2018. The BLM, Forest Service, Park Service, and fish and wildlife service got a boost in funding. One issue is fire borrowing was not fixed so hopefully that canbe addresses some day soon. A lot of it is good news for sportsmen, public land, and access though. I think my favorite part is that Bishop although still holding the LWCF at bay can't stop it again until 2018.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> http://www.trcp.org/media/press-rel...s-to-habitat-and-access-programs#.VnG4qexHanM
> 
> The LWCF has been renewed through 2018. The BLM, Forest Service, Park Service, and fish and wildlife service got a boost in funding. One issue is fire borrowing was not fixed so hopefully that canbe addresses some day soon. A lot of it is good news for sportsmen, public land, and access though. I think my favorite part is that Bishop although still holding the LWCF at bay can't stop it again until 2018.


Wishful thinking; but it would sure be nice if Utah would wise up and let Mr. Bishop retire before the LWCF needs re-authorization.


----------

